# GP100 grips



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a Ruger GP100 4" that I will mix into the cc rotation, I've gotten the bug to go with some wood stocks. I can buy the Hogue Goncalo Alves at a really good price but also like the look and feel of the Badger GP100 grip. Which would you guys prefer for fit, finish, etc.


----------

